# Google- Healing foods for irritable bowel syndrome - Times of Oman



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Times of Oman
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Healing foods for irritable bowel syndrome*
*Times of Oman*
Abdominal cramps, diarrhoea, constipation, gas, bloating and indigestion â€" these are some of the most common symptoms of *irritable bowel syndrome*. These muscle spasms in the stomach or intestines are also known as spastic colon, nervous bowel or *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

